# Prix d'un IPod



## philk34 (18 Juillet 2002)

Pour le prix d'un IPod de 10g sur l'applestore .fr on a l'Ipod 20g sur l'applestore US.
Cherchez l'erreur encore ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Vais peut-etre me payer le billet finalement pour New-york et me payer
un TI/800 et un Ipod 20g pour moins cher voyage compris 
que si j'achetai en france

Vive le tourisme business /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## huexley (18 Juillet 2002)

Fait aussi un détour en Thaïlande au retour, Photoshop coute 1$, de meme pour pas mal d auter softs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (18 Juillet 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * Fait aussi un détour en Thaïlande au retour, Photoshop coute 1$, de meme pour pas mal d auter softs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Nan c'est bon j'ai donné là-bas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Thailande = mai dee


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* Pour le prix d'un IPod de 10g sur l'applestore .fr on a l'Ipod 20g sur l'applestore US.
Cherchez l'erreur encore ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Vais peut-etre me payer le billet finalement pour New-york et me payer
un TI/800 et un Ipod 20g pour moins cher voyage compris 
que si j'achetai en france

Vive le tourisme business /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

en version éducation, le 20GB est moins cher (hors taxes) qu'en europe (496 euros)

et le 10GB est a 381 euros!!!!

apple fait des gros efforts au niveau éducation... (enfin, c'est le seul endroit ou on se fait pas arnaquer niveau conversion /$!!!)


----------



## woulf (18 Juillet 2002)

Au fait, comment on se sert  d'un ipod pour étudier ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Zitoune (18 Juillet 2002)

Y aurait-il une page récapitulative de tous les tarifs Apple (normaux et éducation) ?

Si quelqu'un veut bénéficier du tarif éducation, on pourra toujours s'arranger...


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2002)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, comment on se sert  d'un ipod pour étudier ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

j'sais pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## silirius (18 Juillet 2002)

Facile, tu enregistre ta leçon sur ton mac. Tu le met en Mp3 et paf, tu l as sur ton ipod  (j'ai pas tester si ca marche) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris avec l'iPod 5 Go,

Prix en francs suisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

iPod 5 Go 559 Francs, iPod 10 Go 699 Francs ( http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/swissfrstore.woa/964/wo/4UNvI1hStCLCgkbqka/0.3.0.3.34.19.1.3.1.1.0?237,36 )

Etuis en cuir pour le 5 Go -&gt; 65 Francs
Télécommande pour le 5 Go -&gt; 65 Francs

=&gt; 130 + 20 (frais de ports) = 150

Résultat on achète un iPod 5 Go avec la télécommande + la housse =&gt; 700 Francs, oHhhhhhhh ben tient c'est le prix du 10 Go qui lui à déjà la télécommande et la housse ds le prix, cela nous met un peu près 5 Go de disque à 1 Francs Suisse, alors soit le 10 Go est pas cher soit le 5 Go c'est l'arnarque totale /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2002)

c'est la méthode d'apple depuis un bon bout de temps... les modèles d'entrée de gamme sont peu attractifs, afin que les gens achète les modèles supérieurs...
mais la livraison est gratuite si t'achète l'ipod en mm temps que la télécommande et la housse


----------



## loriscoutin (19 Juillet 2002)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, comment on se sert  d'un ipod pour étudier ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



mais si vous savez bien que les profs adorent que les jeunes écoutent leur baladeur en cours et en plus si c'est un ipod ils les  féliciteront /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------

